# Need some help with a research "project"



## mrogers1257 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey all!

I'm doing a bit of research, just for extra knowledge and for my notebooks.
Anyone know of any places on the internet that will show me a list of JuJitsu Kata's and what the throws and motions are? 
Doesn't matter what style of JuJitsu, anything but Brazillian though (sorry...not a fan ). 

If you could post the link that would be great. 
Thanks for the help!

PS: Love the Ebono Kata, and I know it's not JuJitsu but I LOVE the Nage No Kata from Judo.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 20, 2012)

Can't be done, I'm afraid.

You might get a kata list of a particular Ryu-ha, but that's not the same as "all the throws", or anything like it. It's a list of the kata.

I am intrigued by what "for extra knowledge and for my notebooks" refers to, though... if you're training in a Ryu, then getting the methods of another system won't really mean anything. And if you're not, then it won't mean anything either.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, to begin with, 'Jujitsu', is a very broad statement.
Its nice that You like a Judo Kata and all, but what exactly do You want to gain from this?


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 20, 2012)

Hmm, I wasn't familiar with E Bo no Kata, I mainly deal with the Koryu side of things. Interesting. I'm actually fairly fond of that. It seems it's a modern kata which is part of a number of modern Western  systems and organisations, who like to use it for assessments... mainly Danish, but also as part of the USJJF, from what I saw. I'd be interested to see where it came from... it's largely generic "jujitsu" (modern, Western), with a hefty degree of karate in there as well, but it's all quite solid stuff. Nice.


----------

